# Another new guy (from AR)



## AKMATT (Jan 29, 2008)

*********/ Hog*

Welcome to the forums. There is a lot to learn here. Where are you in AR?

Matt


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to AT:darkbeer:


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

welcome!!


----------



## Capt Nick (Oct 1, 2007)

*Come On In*

and set fer a spell ! :darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Meese. Have fun here.


----------



## Meese (Mar 6, 2008)

> ******** / Hog


Still a ******* through and through :darkbeer: 



AKMATT said:


> Welcome to the forums. There is a lot to learn here. Where are you in AR?
> 
> Matt


Hot Springs area. Nearby?


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## badhuntergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

:welcomesign:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## firstshoot (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome to AT...


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

